# El Oído Humano y la Distorsión



## Pendor (Ago 26, 2010)

*EL OÍDO HUMANO Y LA DISTORSIÓN*​
*Oscar Bonello
Universidad de Buenos Aires
Facultad de Ingeniería*

La siempre vigente discusión entre sonido de «válvulas» o de «transistores» seguramente lo habrá arrastrado a Ud., amigo lector, más de una vez.
Es probable que también se haya enredado en otras discusiones acerca del sonido digital versus el analógico. Ese sonido tan especial que algunos discos LP poseían y que Ud. todavía atesora, no resignándose a aceptar que el sonido muy puro, casi aséptico, de la misma grabación, ahora en CD, sea el reemplazante perfecto para «ese» sonido de la trompeta o «esos» matices del piano.
Así como para los aficionados al fútbol, la verdad final son los goles, para nosotros los audiófilos, lo que cuenta es el Sonido (así, con mayúscula). A lo largo de varios equipos escuchados, muchos de ellos luego adquiridos y tristemente desechados, nuestro oído ha ido educándose y afinando su precisión. Poco a poco nos hemos acostumbrado a leer menos las especificaciones, a valorar menos los «gadgets» y a creer en nuestros oídos solamente.
Si bien sabemos que los sentidos nos engañan, las especificaciones de muchos fabricantes también lo hacen...

*Muchas veces se habrá preguntado: ¿el audio es ciencia o arte?*
Todos sabemos que las firmas líderes que han creado todas las tecnologías de las que hoy disfrutamos, están llenas de ingenieros, físicos acústicos y matemáticos. ¿Por qué casi nadie cree hoy en algunas especificaciones técnicas? Veamos; cuando se habla de 90 dB de rango dinámico sabemos que no tendremos ruido de fondo audible.
También creemos que un amplificador de 200 W sonará más fuerte que uno de 50 W (siempre que estemos hablando de potencia RMS).
Pero cuando hablamos de «distorsión» estamos hablando de la medida de la calidad por excelencia.
Pero generalmente no le creemos a los valores especificados. Y no lo hacemos porque *SABEMOS* que algunos amplificadores de muy baja distorsión suenan mal... Y porque los amplificadores a válvulas con pobres cifras de distorsión (entre el 0,2 y 0,5 %) suenan bien... *¿Qué es lo que está pasando?*
Hagamos un pequeño esfuerzo y analicemos más a fondo el concepto de audibilidad de la distorsión. Esto nos permitirá comprender mejor la esencia del problema, que ahora se nos escapa.

*La distorsión de audio y los test de inteligencia*
Parece oportuno intentar una comparación que nos aclarará el panorama. Hace varias décadas comenzaron a usarse cada vez más intensivamente en USA, los tests para medir la inteligencia de los niños.
En un principio se creía que esos ingeniosos y bien documentados procedimientos tendrían una correlación exacta con el futuro de las personas. A medida que los niños crecían y los tests continuaban en las escuelas secundarias y aún en la Universidad, se observaba que existía muy poca correlación entre el nivel de inteligencia y el éxito en sus estudios. Y mucho menos aún entre el éxito de sus estudios y el nivel de creatividad y originalidad de pensamiento de su vida adulta.
Poco a poco el término «inteligencia» comienza a ser puesto en duda (¿qué es la inteligencia?, nos interrogamos aún hoy).
A medida que vamos aprendiendo, cada vez el campo nos parece más complejo. Hoy nadie pretende «medir» la inteligencia. Aunque los tests son muy valiosos y se los sigue usando y perfeccionando, pero sólo para obtener resultados específicos y determinados. Una buena medida de la situación actual, está contenida en la irónica definición:
Se denomina Inteligencia a aquello que miden los tests...

Volvamos ahora al audio.
La situación tiene mucho que ver con la inteligencia. Pues es el cerebro humano el que la gobierna y también gobierna la manera en que la información proveniente del oído interno es procesada e interpretada.
Precisamente una rama del conocimiento que los físicos e ingenieros compartimos con los biólogos, la Psicoacústica, nos ayudará a aclarar un poco las cosas.

*SOCORRO... Llegó la psicoacústica*
Cuando los ingenieros medimos la distorsión de un amplificador o sistema electrónico, lo que estamos haciendo es introducir en ese amplificador una onda senoidal perfecta y analizar cuánto se aparta la onda que sale del amplificador, del modelo de senoide perfecta.
Ese apartamiento del modelo senoidal se lo cuantifica en porcentaje.
Por otro lado la teoría nos indica que esa desviación está formada, necesariamente, por componentes indeseadas relacionadas armónicamente con la senoide original (ésto es que son múltiplos, 2, 3, 4, etc.).
Es decir que si introduzco una senoide de 400 hz., las componentes de distorsión tendrán 800 hz., 1.200 hz., 1.600 hz., etc. En un amplificadar con el 1 % de distorsión, la amplitud de estas componentes sumadas dará un valor del 1 % de la señal senoidal de 400 hz.
Hasta aquí las matemáticas son muy bellas. Es aceptado que un amplificador con, digamos, 10 % de distorsión sonará horrible; o que otro con un milésimo de uno por ciento sonará perfecto. ¿Pero qué pasa en el medio de estos valores?
Algún astuto lector seguramente se preguntará si no estamos llegando al antiguo dilema medioeval: ¿cuántos árboles hacen falta para tener un bosque? Tampoco en el caso de la distorsión tenemos la respuesta a la pregunta que parece obvia: ¿a partir de qué porcentaje de distorsión el oído comienza a detectarla?
Esta pregunta no tiene respuesta, pues depende, entre otros factores, del TIPO de distorsión; ésto es de cuál es el porcentaje de CADA componente armónica por separado. 

Desde hace muchos años, la evaluación científica de la forma en que el oído percibe la distorsión ha interesado a diversos investigadores.
En la Argentina, en particular, venimos realizando trabajos sistemáticos desde 1980, tanto en la Universidad como en laboratorios privados.
Para comprender mejor estos fenómenos, sin ser expertos en este campo, analicemos algunos hechos simples.
En primer lugar el fenómeno auditivo denominado «enmascaramiento». ¿En qué consiste? 

Supongamos que estoy en mi sillón favorito escuchando un noticiero de radio a bajo volumen. En ese momento alguien entra a la habitación y enciende una aspiradora... Es obvio que dejaré de oír lo que el locutor está diciendo.
Para seguir entendiendo el mensaje deberemos elevar el nivel de volumen de nuestra radio. Esta es una experiencia cotidiana, casi obvia.
Nuestra conclusión es que el sonido fuerte ha «tapado» al débil. Pero ésto implica un determinado mecanismo que tiene su origen en el oído interno, en la membrana basilar constituida por 25.000 cilias que vibran con el sonido.
La vibración de un sonido fuerte reduce la sensibilidad de las cilias de esa banda de frecuencias y de otras vecinas.
Este fenómeno de enmascaramiento es el responsable de muchas cosas buenas para el audiófilo.
Por ejemplo, la incapacidad del oído para detectar el soplido de fondo de una cinta en presencia de señales de audio fuertes es un caso de enmascaramiento, y ésto es aprovechado por los sistemas Dolby para reducir el ruido.
También las nuevas técnicas de codificación digital empleadas en los cassettes digitales DCC y en los MiniDiscs regrabables están basadas en el enmascaramiento.

Pero retornemos a la percepción de la distorsión.
Cuando escuchamos un tono puro de 400 hz en un amplificador, también escuchamos los armónicos que la distorsión del amplificador produce (800, 1.200, 1.600hz,etc). ¿Pero el oído realmente los escucha? Tengamos en cuenta que el «tono fuerte» de 400 hz habrá necesariamente de enmascarar a los otros tonos débiles.
Este enmascaramiento está gobernado por unos parámetros bastante complejos, pero podemos estimar groseramente que el enmascaramiento es severo hasta una octava por encima del tono enmascarante (es decir en nuestro ejemplo hasta 800 hz) y suave hasta 2 octavas (1.600 hz). Esto quiere decir que la distorsión por «segunda armónica» (800 hz) casi no será detectada por el oído si es menor del 1 %, mientras que la de tercera tendrá que ser mucho menor del 0,5 % para no ser detectada, y para armónicas alejadas, como la quinta o séptima, el oído podrá detectarlas muy fácilmente.

Esta nueva perspectiva, amigo lector, seguramente comenzará a abrirle el panorama de muchos misterios del audio.
Por ejemplo el porqué del sonido espléndido de los amplificadores valvulares.
La razón es simple. Como todo sistema simétrico (válvulas en pushpull) su distorsión es solamente por armónicos impares (3, 5, 1, etc).
Si analizamos con moderno instrumental un amplificador valvular encontraremos que su principal distorsión es la tercera armónica, siendo muy bajas las siguientes. Y como hemos visto la tercera armónica es enmascarada en gran parte por la fundamental; ésto no es una cuestión electrónica, sino una propiedad del oído humano.
Un amplificador a válvulas con el 0,2 % de distorsión es casi perfecto para el oído.
En cambio un amplificador de estado sólido de baja performance, muy común hoy en día, con el 0,1 % de distorsión, y mucha realimentación negativa tiene poca distorsión de tercera armónica y concentra la distorsión entre la 5ª y la 9ª, fácilmente detectables por el oído.
Es decir que un 0,2 % valvular (3ª armónica) es mejor que un 0,1 % de 5-9 armónica. ¿Significa ésto que debemos descartar los amplificadores de estado sólido?
Por supuesto que no.
Existen amplificadores de moderno diseño con bajas dosis de realimentación negativa y valores de distorsión que son absolutamente inaudibles, aún para oídos muy entrenados. Algunas tecnologías de diseño, como los sistemas de Double Loop o las redes de realimentación de polos y ceros, hoy empleados por muchos fabricantes del mundo, han sido creadas en Argentina y garantizan muy elevadas performances, aún superiores a los sistemas valvulares.

Tal vez el lector se pregunte ahora cómo es posible comparar las especificaciones de dos amplificadores si el simple valor de la distorsión armónica total (THD %) no es representativo. Esto es en general muy difícil.
Durante un tiempo se creyó que los valores de distorsión de intermodulación serían un buen patrón de comparación.
Esto tampoco es hoy en día aceptado.
Una exacta comparación exige conocer el valor de distorsión de cada una de las componentes armónicas significativas y analizarla en función de las curvas de enmascaramiento del oído. Esta es una labor de expertos, obviamente.
Pero una primera aproximación, muy valiosa, es «pesar» las cifras de la distorsión para cada armónica (siempre y cuando se trate de un fabricante meticuloso que suministre esta información).
Para pesar las armónicas podemos seguir el criterio de Shorter que indica que debemos multiplicar cada distorsión individual por n²/4 y luego sumarlas (siendo «n» el número de armónica; 3, 5, 7, etc.).
Esta «suma pesada» da una idea aproximada del grado de ofensa al oído que la distorsión del amplificador producirá.
Por ejemplo, la segunda armónica tiene un coeficiente de 1, mientras que la séptima armónica es multiplicada por 12,25; ésto magnifica su importancia.

*Digital versus analógico, la pelea del siglo*
Aún hoy siguen las dudas acerca del sonido digital. Si bien nadie duda ahora de su éxito comercial, hay muchos oídos entrenados que no están totalmente felices.
La introducción masiva de los discos compactos ha brindado un nivel de perfección sonora muy elevada.
Por primera vez un medio que no se desgasta con el uso (tal vez... sólo tal vez, con el tiempo).
Por primera vez... silencio. Sin soplidos, sin rasguidos, sin clicks ni plops.
Es el formato mágico, casi perfecto (dijimos «casi»). ¿Pero qué pasa con la distorsión? Hay muchos ingenieros felices por su baja cifra de distorsión (típicamente 0,002 %).
Pero, recordemos a Oscar Wilde cuando sentenció que el secreto de la felicidad era tener tres cosas: salud, dinero y ser lo suficientemente tonto... Aunque claro, algunos ingenieros no somos lo suficientemente felices y analizamos el truco; la distorsión de los sistemas digitales de audio es medida siempre al máximo nivel.
¿Qué tiene ésto de perverso, si todos los sistemas analógicos siempre se especificaron de esa manera? Por supuesto, pero los sistemas analógicos a máximo nivel tienen la máxima distorsión.
Es muy honesto medirlos así.
Los sistemas digitales, en cambio, a máximo nivel tienen la mínima distorsión (no parece demasiado honesto, entonces, seguir midiéndolos así). ¿Y cuál es entonces la distorsión real de un sistema de audio digital? En un reciente trabajo científico¹ se demuestra que la distorsión de un excelente reproductor de CD está en el orden de un 0,04 % para música popular, una buena cifra.
Pero asciende hasta un 0,5 % para pasajes de bajo nivel de música clásica y de cámara. Estas son cifras audibles y los audiófilos lo saben.
Particularmente es notable la distorsión en el caso de un piano, un arpa o una guitarra acústica.
¿Significa esto que debemos abandonar nuestra colección de CDs? Claro que no.
Es hoy el mejor método de grabación conocido... simplemente que tampoco es perfecto, como algunos desean hacemos creer.
Hoy en día el único componente de audio que puede llegar a ser perfecto (es decir de mejor «calidad» que nuestros propios oídos) es el preamplificador y el amplificador de potencia de audio.
Muy pero muy pocas marcas logran hoy en el mundo ese nivel de perfección. Pero ese nivel de excelencia existe... y nuestros oídos lo agradecen.

*Final a toda orquesta*
Aún a riesgo de haberlo aburrido con tecnicismos, amigo lector, hemos querido presentarle una visión científica de la nueva manera en que estamos investigando los complejos problemas de la audibilidad de la distorsión.
Hoy más que nunca seguimos creyendo que éste es un campo totalmente exacto.
Pero no apto para las simplificaciones que en más de una oportunidad han enfrentado a ingenieros con audiófilos.


----------



## lincesur (Ago 27, 2010)

saludos
segun esto, debemos seguir comprando amplificadores muy, muy caros aunque el % de distorsion sea elevado,tampoco voy a pagar 1000€ por 1 metro de cable coaxial de conexion , el cobre seguira siendo cobre, si esta introduciendo armonicos ¿no esta generando distorsion? y a lo que me niego rotundamente es a ir a un psicologo para que me diga como tengo que escucha a "Cream" 
un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 27, 2010)

Psssss....muchas de las cosas que dice son ciertas y conocidas, pero por supuesto...y al igual que el común de la gente, solo se concentra en la características de distorsión de un amplificador y eventualmente de la fuente de señal (CD), pero de los transductores acústicos no dice absolutamente nada...y es ahí donde se concentran las mayores cifras de distorsión...por muchos motivos...

El resto es pura sanata acerca de lo bien que suenan las amplificadores valvulares y lo buenos que son los amplificadores de estado sólido con poca o sin realimentación.

Lo siento, pero en la tecnología NO HAY MAGIA. Si a alguien le gusta como suena un sistema de audio que distorsiona y además vale el oro y el moro...está muy bien, pero eso *NO ES ALTA FIDELIDAD* y eso *NO REPRODUCE EL SONIDO ORIGINAL GRABADO*.

En fin...siempre habrán tarados que pagan fortunas por equipos de cuarta categoría que NO reproducen lo que el artista ejecuta, y además se vanaglorian de ser "audiófilos".


----------

